# Removing epoxy coating over decals...



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

..and guides and such. I want to redo an old 11 foot Eleminator. (I know no one likes them except me  ) The thing has a huge tacky decal above the fore grip that I want to get gone if I do a rework. Any sugestions? I have thought of the heat gun, but am somewhat leary of the heat those things can put out. I don't want to compromise the epoxy binders used in the blank.

Many thanks,

Bill :fishing:


----------

